# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  مصر تضع شروطا لنقل مقر حماس من دمشق إلى القاهرة

## Sad Story

*ذكر موقع "المصريون"، أن جهات سيادية مصرية وضعت شروطًا أمام رئيس المكتب السياسي لـ "حماس" خالد مشعل لنقل مقر الحركة من دمشق إلى القاهرة، بعد تفجر الأوضاع في سوريا، على خلفية الاحتجاجات المطالبة برحيل الرئيس بشار الأسد، والصعوبات التي تواجهها الحركة جراء ذلك.

وتتضمن الشروط تخفيض الحركة لمواقفها تجاه إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة والتشاور مع القاهرة في القضايا الكبرى وعدم التدخل في الشئون السياسية في مصر،
مع تقيدم "حماس" ضمانات بعدم استخدام معبر رفح للإضرار بأمن مصر، أو دعم منظمات جهادية في شبه جزيرة سيناء.

لكن محادثات مشعل مع المسئولين المصريين فشلت في التوصل لاتفاق نهائي فيما يتعلق بافتتاح مقر لـ "حماس" بالقاهرة، وطلب وفد الحركة مهلة قبل الرد على تلك الشروط، فيما من المرجح أن يأتي الرد بالرفض.

كما فشلت المحادثات في تحقيق اختراقات مهمة في القضايا المعقدة، ومن بينها ملف المصالحة مع حركة "فتح"، مع تمسك "حماس" بموقفها الرافض لاختيار سلام فياض رئيسًا للحكومة الفلسطينية، أو تقديم تنازلات فيما يتعلق بصفقة تبادل الأسري مع إسرائيل.

وغادر مشعل القاهرة متوجهًا إلى دمشق بعد زيارة للقاهرة استغرقت ثلاثة أيام، التقى خلالها عددا من المسئولين المصريين وقيادات جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين"، لبحث مستجدات ملف المصالحة الفلسطينية وكذلك ملف معبر رفح بين مصر وغزة، والدور المصرى المطلوب للتخفيف من معاناة المحاصرين فى القطاع.

وكان بصحبة مشعل وفد مكون من 14 شخصا على رأسهم موسى أبو مرزوق، وعزت الرشق، عضوا المكتب السياسى والوزير خليل الحية، بالإضافة إلى عدد من قيادات "حماس" بقطاع غزة.

جدير بالذكر أن مشعل والوفد المرافق له حلوا ضيوفا على جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" وتناولوا الإفطار مع المرشد محمد بديع بمقر الجماعة فى سابقة تعد هى الأولى.
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم ألّف قلوب المسلمين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

من هون لهناك كلنا عرب

----------

